# Georgia Beekeepers Association Spring Meeting



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

who is staying in which hotel? so I know which to avoid. Just kidding I'd like to stay with other beekeepers so we can meet in the evening and tell each other lies about how rich we are becoming.


----------



## idav5d (Nov 24, 2008)

What's the date for the Jr. beekeepers class? is it the same weekend or later?


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Follow the link that Jim put up. 

I live close enough to drive so I won't be staying at a motel. Haven't talked to anyone that will be.


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

*Where I'll have to stay*

Look for us at the Salvation Army second cot on the left  Seriously don't think I'm going right now have fun though.


----------

